# Where is the stock exchange in Sydney?



## mb1 (10 January 2007)

Hi guys, does anyone know exactly where the australian stock exchange is in Sydney? Also is it possible to go there to look at how things are run like a visitors pass, or tour?

Is the ASX run like the US NASDAQ as it is all electronically controlled or is it like the NYSE open outcry?

Has anyone worked at the ASX? could you tell me more about it - was it a stressful job or did you enjoy it?


----------



## watsonc (10 January 2007)

*Re: Where abouts is the Stock Exchange in Sydney?*

I believe it is in Bridge Street, just down from the big NAB building in George Street.


----------



## spitrader1 (10 January 2007)

mb1 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, does anyone know exactly where the australian stock exchange is in Sydney? Also is it possible to go there to look at how things are run like a visitors pass, or tour?
> 
> Is the ASX run like the US NASDAQ as it is all electronically controlled or is it like the NYSE open outcry?
> 
> Has anyone worked at the ASX? could you tell me more about it - was it a stressful job or did you enjoy it?



It is in Bridge street, opposite Republic bar. No 

No it is not possible to take a tour, there is nothing to see. Just offices.

The asx is run electronically, open outcry was phased out late 80's where SEATS was introduced (or Stock Exchange Automated Trading System).

You used to be able to go to the SFE on Harrignton street, they had an excellent viewing platform, but that is also now all done electronically on SYCOM (Sydney Computerised Overnight Market).


----------



## GreatPig (10 January 2007)

About all you can see there now is the stock prices displayed on large display boards.

All pretty boring really.

GP


----------

